# Inhalt in tabelle nicht fix



## Muepe32 (10. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Auf meiner Seite habe ich folgendes Layout:
Ein div, das den ganzen Bereich einnimmt mit display: table. Anschliessend ein weiteres div, auch den ganzen Platz einnehmend, mit display: table-row. Darin dann zwei divs, eines mit widht: 25% und das andere mit 75% jeweils als table-cell. Im ersten der divs hat es dann eine <ul> mit Listenelementen.

In Code ausgedrückt sieht das folgendermassen aus:

```
<div class="projectListPart">
                <div class="projectListRow">
                    <div class="listView">
                        <ul id="projectListView">
                        </ul>
                    </div>
                    <div class="detailView">
                        <div id="projectList_detailView">
                        </div>
                    </div>
                </div>
            </div>
```

Die Liste wird dynamisch mit Elementen gefüllt, dies sieht soweit auch ganz gut aus, wie man auf folgendem Bild sehen kann:



Wenn ich nun aber ins div "projectList_detailView" dynamisch Content einfüge verschiebt sich die Liste nach unten, was nicht erwünscht ist. Man sieht dies auf diesen Bildern:





Man erkennt dies auch, wenn man mit Chrome die verschiedenen Teile (margin, padding, usw) anzeigt:



Offensichtlich beginnt die Liste effektiv erst da.

Was könnte die Ursache dafür sein, bzw wie könnte ich das beheben?

Besten Dank und viele Grüsse
Muepe


----------



## BoR (11. November 2013)

Hast du schonmal versucht den Container mit top: 0 oder einem kleinen Abstand von 10px oben festzunageln? Ein Tipp ist schwierig abzugeben, da das Stylesheet fehlt, evtl. auch der Code zum dynamischen Laden.


----------

